# Topics > Robotics > Humanoids >  Wizo, 3d printed humanoid robot, Digi Robotics LLC, Dubai, UAE

## Airicist

Developer - Digi Robotics LLC

dgworld.com/WISO.html

----------


## Airicist

WIZO 3D printed humanoid robot

Published on Oct 28, 2016




> WIZO is a 3D printed humanoid service robot designed & developed by DigiRobotics Team capable to navigating autonomously in indoor and outdoor environment to provide information and guide people around.
> 
> Features
> • 3D indoor mapping
> • Autonomous Navigation with Obstacle Avoidance
> • Voice Recognition
> • Emotion Detection
> • Face Recognition
> • Human Interaction

----------


## Airicist

#DGWorld #Wizo - Welcoming The Future - The 1st 3D Printed Humanoid Robot

Published on Nov 2, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Published on Nov 5, 2016




> WIZO is a 3D printed humanoid service robot designed & developed by DigiRobotics Team capable to navigating autonomously in indoor and outdoor environment to provide information and guide people around.
> 
> Features
> • 3D indoor mapping
> • Autonomous Navigation with Obstacle Avoidance
> • Voice Recognition
> • Emotion Detection
> • Face Recognition
> • Human Interaction

----------


## Airicist

Published on Dec 30, 2018

----------


## Airicist

"DGWorld Brings the Future of AI and Digitization with “WIZO”"
Customizable, cloud-based humanoid robot to optimize the human experience, improve work efficiency and reduce costs

July 20, 2020

----------

